# Bolt USBs - Power Specs



## mrcowboy99 (Feb 27, 2012)

Does the USBs on the back of the BOLT supply 5V DC? If not what are the specs?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I hope the connections are within spec.


----------



## mrcowboy99 (Feb 27, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> I hope the connections are within spec.


Are the BOLTs USB 2.0 or 3.0?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mrcowboy99 said:


> Are the BOLTs USB 2.0 or 3.0?


I'm speculating 2.0, and I have seen postings of the port being used for a laptop USB powered fan.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

What are you looking to do with it?


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

mrcowboy99 said:


> Are the BOLTs USB 2.0 or 3.0?


It makes no difference, USB has always had 5 V power. The differences have been how much max current, and how to negotiate for it.


----------



## mrcowboy99 (Feb 27, 2012)

Actually want to power a laptop cooling pad underneath my bolt in an enclosed cabinet with it.


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

If the TiVos USB port can't supply enough power, one option would be to just use an AC->USB adapter, like for charging a cell phone. I realize this isn't some deep insight  

I'd be interested to hear how much difference the laptop cooler makes. 

I've been wondering about just using something like a big, quiet PC fan blowing across the Bolt's case, to help cool it. I already have a suitable fan, so it could be a free option. If it was noisy at 12V, I could simply use USB power at 5V to quiet it down.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

Can you tell me what your ODT numbers are at without the laptop cooler?


----------



## mrcowboy99 (Feb 27, 2012)

My ODT is 63


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Redoctobyr said:


> If the TiVos USB port can't supply enough power, one option would be to just use an AC->USB adapter, like for charging a cell phone. I realize this isn't some deep insight
> 
> I'd be interested to hear how much difference the laptop cooler makes.
> 
> I've been wondering about just using something like a big, quiet PC fan blowing across the Bolt's case, to help cool it. I already have a suitable fan, so it could be a free option. If it was noisy at 12V, I could simply use USB power at 5V to quiet it down.


Just raise it up off of the Flat surface. That will lower the temp. The lowest temps I've seen is when on a wire shelf. Then raised up a few millimeters Higher from a flat surface saw a little higher temp. While being directly on the the flat surface had the highest temps.


----------



## mrcowboy99 (Feb 27, 2012)

mrcowboy99 said:


> My ODT is 63


FYI.. sitting on a notebook cooler, the OTD is 59 and going lower


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Redoctobyr said:


> If the TiVos USB port can't supply enough power, one option would be to just use an AC->USB adapter, like for charging a cell phone. I realize this isn't some deep insight
> 
> I'd be interested to hear how much difference the laptop cooler makes.


I'm using a USB port on the back of my Bolt+ to power Thermaltake Massive 14 Notebook Cooler - Black.

I was at ODT 62 before and after an hour or so, I was down to 50 w/the cooler's fan at the lowest speed. I was at 48 or 49 this morning.


----------

